# Youngstown, OH, 367, Male



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: 367: Petfinder










*More About 367*

This wonderful dog came in on:
APRIL 28
This dog is available for adoption/euthanasia on: 
MAY 4
This dog came in as a stray and there is no background information.
If interested please contact by phone @ 330-740-2205 EXT 2 to adopt this precious dog. 
IT IS BEST TO CALL BEFORE ADOPTION / EUTHANASIA DATE TO BE PUT ON ADOPTION LIST FOR THIS DOG. 

PLEASE HELP US SAVE THIS DOG!!!


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with his expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

He has THREE names on him, so more and likely will be ADOPTED


----------



## ApexShepherd (May 3, 2010)

Xira - there are 3 people interested?! If so, this is fantastic!!!

Please someone save this boy please!!! I will sponsor him if need be. Don't let him die, give him life!!!!

His eyes say it all - I know he will be a great, loving and loyal family member!


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

ApexShepherd said:


> Xira - there are 3 people interested?! If so, this is fantastic!!!
> 
> Please someone save this boy please!!! I will sponsor him if need be. Don't let him die, give him life!!!!
> 
> His eyes say it all - I know he will be a great, loving and loyal family member!


if you would like to sponsor this boy please contact the pound tomorrow. i was told he will be adopted by the first name that was on the list. BUT you could still call and sponsor him or another one. 
we have another male that just came in today at our other local shelter  i am about to post him now.


----------

